# Skinny disease/knifeback treatment Australia



## strangeandcharm (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post.

I'm very sad because my clown loaches are dying...my biggest loach, Strange, died this morning and I need to know if they have skinny disease or 'knifeback'. 

I started out with 4 loaches - two about three inches long and two less than an inch. I hadn't seen one of the little guys for a few days (they often like to hide in the ornaments) and then found him dead. I had the water tested, and my ammonia level was up, possible because the fishes' body had been in there for a day or two and contributed to the waste.

I did a 50% water change, and then 20% daily after that for about 4 days. Then the other little guy died too! I noticed that his body was curved in a really unnatural way...very sad to see.

I kept doing water changes, making sure there was no ammonia or nitrate readings. I also went and got three more loaches from the fish store (I know they love to be with other loaches and didn't want them to be lonely). Then I noticed Strange, our biggest loach, was looking really thin and starting to lie on the bottom of the tank with his body on the same unnatural curve as the other small ones had when they died.

I tried to feed him some bloodworms - he ate a few out of my hand last night, and started to look much better! I even got him to eat a few for breakfast this morning because he looked so thin. He started swimming around and looking much better. I went back a few hours later, only to find him curved very badly - as I was watching, his body gave a terrible spasm, and he stopped breathing. I am so sad for him!! :'((((

From what I understand, I think they had skinny disease. Is there anyone who can confirm that this is the case? I am really worried about the other clown loaches . There are four of them now - 2 are about 2 inches, 1 is 1.5 and the other is less than 1. They all seem fine at the moment, but I've heard skinny disease is really contagious, and I don't want any more to die.

*I live in Australia - what would be the most effective treatment I can get quickly to stop any of the others getting sick? * I did a double treatment of levamisole about two weeks ago when some guppies got sick - i suspected parasites.

1. Size of tank? 70 Litres ( I know I'll have to get a bigger tank when the loaches grow. Is this tank too small for these size loaches?)

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 0
d. pH, KH and GH? pH 7.1

3. Temperature? 77 degrees

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW (very small amount of aquarium salts in the water column

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

6 x guppys
2 x platys
1 x molly
2 x bristlenose
2 x kuhli loach
4 x clown loach (2 are about 2 inches, 1 is 1.5 and the other is less than 1)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Real plants - There's also a bit of ground cover (looks like grass - not sure about the name) and a broad leaved plant.

b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
Gravel

c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
Two hollow pieces of plastic shapes like a ship.

9. a. Filtration?
Yes (not sure what type)

b. Heater?
Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
LED's - on during the day

b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?
Some sun during the day

11. a. Water change schedule?
20% once a week usually (more at the moment - as per above)

b. Volume of water changed?
20%

c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
Tap
d. Water conditioner used?
Yes
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
Once a week

12. Foods?
Flake, bloodworm and cyclid sinking pellets

How often are they fed?
Once a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
Yes - see above

b. Appearance of poop? Have not seen.

c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Yes

b. What meds were used?

Levamisole - about two weeks ago. Two doses.


Any advice or help you could give me would be greatly appreciated...I am so sad they are dying


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

strangeandcharm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> ...


It's hard to get sickness info because it's hard enough to figure it out in person.I don't know anything about what you're going through so I would suggest you google your problem and research all you can . Look at many different answers. I can say your tank is overstocked. You should go to Aqadvisor.com and insert all of your info into their stocking computer. It may not be the specific cause of your problem but it sure is making it worse. I would say to do daily water changes until you get a grip on your issues. Good luck.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

strangeandcharm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> ...


I don't know. You need to get on the internet and research your problem in depth. I can say you're overstocked and it's only making your problem worse and harder to deal with. Go to Aqadvisor.com and input your info into their stocking computer. Good luck.


----------

